# For Sale: Manual Cream Separator



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I posted this in the cattle also. I have a KD60 manual Cream Separator that I bought from Hamby dairy for my Jersey and someone shot her before I could use it. I have had it stored but is still in original box. New it cost $577.00 but I am asking $300.00. If you decide you want it I can ship it for a additional cost. You can msg me here or call 913-756-2507 for more info. I tried to post pictures but it wont let me, I can email them to you. Thanks, Kathy


----------

